# Oklahoma-how do YOU pronounce it? PG-13



## Dutch (Mar 17, 2009)

SPEW/DROOL ALERT WARNING!! swallow your drink now and cover your keyboard-you can always clean your monitor off but I ain't buying anyone a new keyboard!!!

____________________________________________


*How do YOU pronounce Oklahoma?* 
*Do you think it's correct?* 
*There is a right way* 
*and a wrong way to pronounce* 
*Oklahoma*


*The proper way is:*




*OKLA...HOMA*




*(There's a gap between the 'a' and the 'h')*






*I can prove it.......... .......*













*There, you learned something today!* 
*I do love these educational postings....* 
*Don't you?*


----------



## rosencra38 (Mar 17, 2009)

Man, I almost blew chunks all over my monitor when I saw that box with the little red x in it...

Seriously though, where'd the pic go...


----------



## cruizer (Mar 17, 2009)

come on lets see the rest of the joke


----------



## vtanker (Mar 17, 2009)

That sucks! No picture!!


----------



## grothe (Mar 17, 2009)

Here's the pic...i think


----------



## meatballtn (Mar 17, 2009)

yep!!! thats how i'd say it!!


----------



## kratzx4 (Mar 17, 2009)

I think I would have to stutter Okla lalalalalalalalalalala homa


----------



## Dutch (Mar 17, 2009)

Yep grothe, that be the one.

Thanks


----------



## grothe (Mar 17, 2009)

Wasn't sure if that was the pic...don't think it qualifies for the "spew alert"....more like a "drool warning" LOL!!


----------



## azrocker (Mar 17, 2009)

Boomer Sooner!


----------



## fire it up (Mar 17, 2009)

Pic showed up perfectly fine for me in Dutch's post.
I dunno.  Glad you shared by the way.


----------



## m1tanker78 (Mar 17, 2009)

Can I pretend to be blind? That way, I can check that braille!! Hehe...Dang!

Tom


----------



## harrylips (Mar 17, 2009)

You mean there were words in the post???


----------



## desertlites (Mar 18, 2009)

yumm-I like that-I want more states


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 18, 2009)

I need a new and better dictionary...


----------



## cman95 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks Dutch!!


----------

